# Neve - Serra de Montesinho  05.04.2019



## Z13 (5 Abr 2019 às 16:58)

Imagens obtidas hoje entre os 950m e os 1350m de altitude.
Acumulação máxima de aprox. 6cm/7cm
Temperatura 1ºC
Belo passeio!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2019 às 22:29)

Z13 disse:


> Imagens obtidas hoje entre os 950m e os 1350m de altitude.
> Acumulação máxima de aprox. 6cm/7cm
> Temperatura 1ºC
> Belo passeio!


Que bela camada! Tão branquinha!  Belíssimos registos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2019 às 00:52)

Z13 disse:


> Imagens obtidas hoje entre os 950m e os 1350m de altitude.
> Acumulação máxima de aprox. 6cm/7cm
> Temperatura 1ºC
> Belo passeio!



Boa reportagem! Isso está bem melhor que em fevereiro de 2016.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2019 às 09:29)

Fantástico! Bom nevão, ainda por cima já em plena Primavera!


----------

